# New blog



## Longhorn (May 7, 2008)

Well, I started my blog today. Most of you don't know me so some of my twisted humor might be lost in the details but enjoy. I'll update my dubai adventures as often as I can. 

I am headed back to the US for a month and then will be back here in September for good. Hopefully between now and then I can get an apartment secured in the Marina area and be ready to move in when I get back.

Anyhow, enjoy the blog and be kind...I am a blogging virgin 

Expatriated American in Dubai


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

So far so good, Longhorn! I look forward to reading of your Arabian Adventures!! LOL

Enjoy your vacation; I'm back in Dubai for mine tomorrow then heading over to sunny Espana to see how my casa is doing!!


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

Will you open it up for comments?


----------



## Longhorn (May 7, 2008)

Thanks Pasanada, Enjoy Spain!

Yes I will open for comments but I am going to take the fun out of it and moderate them


----------



## Mac (Jul 6, 2008)

Not bad long horn. I was thinking of doing something like this when I get to Dubai. Think I'm gona just keep a diary.... I wont stick to it though!


----------



## Longhorn (May 7, 2008)

Yeah, I may not stick to this either except I have been here for two weeks now, alone and I am bored out of my mind. The internet, books and a swimming pool that feels like a hot tub that has been turned up too high are the only things keeping me from pulling my hair out! So maybe I better keep up with it just for the sanity of communicating with someone other than my imaginary friends...lol...sorta just kidding


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Mac said:


> Not bad long horn. I was thinking of doing something like this when I get to Dubai. Think I'm gona just keep a diary.... I wont stick to it though!


Ditto! Quite good! I might just do one myself but like you said Mac, I will probably tire of it sooner rather than later!


----------



## Suid-Afrikaner (Jul 20, 2008)

Very good Longhorn. I actually started one as well when I first arrived here, to keep the people back home updated on life in the emirates and to have easy access to photo's, but I never finished it and can't even remember where I created it!
So good luck and hope you keep it up!


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Its a great start !

I have only been blogging for a few weeks, as a better way of keeping family and friends updated on how we are going (its mainly about the kids).

I have found, that as much it it is fun...its a matter of remembering to do it !! I try and blog every day or 2...keeping it regular, otherwise, I will slip back into my lazy pants, and find something better to do (like moderate here)


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Happy birthday, Longhorn!!


----------



## Longhorn (May 7, 2008)

Thanks Pasanada! My coworkers surprised me with a cake right after I posted my blog, awfully nice of them


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Well, it proved I read your new blog!! LOL 

Hope you had a nice birthday!


----------

